# 685 case hydraulic problems



## treebutcher (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm looking for a little advice before I drop serious cash. My 685 case is not working right. The loader is real slow, if it works at all. The funny thing the power steering still works. The guys at the local Case dealership said the pump runs the steering and tractors loader, three point hitch. If the pump is failing my steering should not work right? Any suggestions would be great, thanks


----------

